# destin bridge



## scspecv22 (Nov 10, 2007)

got there kinda late due to fishing on navarre bridge most of the day. First cast wham and the fight was on. i don't have a pier net so i had to use a rag around my hands to pull the line up. first cast= 19 inch sheepie. couple cast later i pull up an 18 incher and then about 15mins later i get my third one thats 15 1/2 inches. i think i would of caught more but the sun went down and i couldn't see anything so i had to call it a night.


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

nice catch.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

:clap


----------



## sailmaker (Dec 10, 2007)

Sweet! What were you using for bait? I was down in September and fished the bridge quite a bit. Saw plenty of BIG sheepies flopping right at the surface on the bridge piers. I tossed peeled shrimp and unshelled hermit crabs to them on florocarbon leaders and they just spooked and ignored my offerings. What am I doing wrong?



Thanks!


----------



## scspecv22 (Nov 10, 2007)

i don't think you were doing anything wrong. it's really hard to get them to bite during that time frame. they really don't start biting till about dec. next time you're down here try using live shrimp or fiddler crabson a number 1 circle hook and with just enough weight to hit the bottom ( no more than an oz).


----------



## deadly dick (Oct 31, 2007)

good job, I plan on catching some sheeps this winter, my cousin in jersey is catching them there.


----------

